# Wavy/Curly ear hair??



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy is 16 weeks and it adult hair is starting to come in. I noticed that on the side of his head the 'puppy hair' is really wavy/curly. He isn't a coatie that's for sure..but is this something puppies usually have? Or could he just have a thicker/plush coat? Chloe didn't have this at all, so that is why I'm wondering. Thanks


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Forgot to add: It seems like as get gets older, the more wavy it gets. His littermate Travis, was a lot more 'fluffier' than Troy, but I don't think he has the curly hair around his neck like Troy does.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

:bump:


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Nothing to worry about.
Will straighten out with age


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

d4mmo said:


> Nothing to worry about.
> Will straighten out with age
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hm, okay. Chloe didn't have that so maybe he'll just have more hair as an adult.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko's fur was wavy as his adult coat was coming in  It's straight now, although I notice all the hairs he leaves on my carpet are slightly wavy. But it looks totally normal when it's on him  This is his coat now


----------

